# [HELP]Moto E 2nd Gen stuck in Booting loop



## AbhMkh (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Folks,

Returning to TDF after a long time . Need some urgent advice, My Moto E 2nd Gen is stuck in a booting loop at the Motorola Logo, I tried the hard boot and Factory reset but it goes into the loop again.

The phone is 4 months old and is still in Warranty, Any suggestions on how to fix it myself if at all possible ?


Any help is much appreciated !

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

rooted via toolkit or adb?


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2015)

follow this guide no need to go to service center

How to Restore/Flash Stock Firmware In Moto E 2nd gen 2015 | Gammerson


----------

